
Subterranea Britannica - akakievich
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/
======
arethuza
One thing to note is that the UK had a huge number (over 1500) small
underground observation posts operated by the Royal Observer Corps - in the
case of war these were to monitor nuclear explosions and fall-out:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Observer_Corps_Monitorin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Observer_Corps_Monitoring_Post)

This short film from 1971 that includes scenes filmed in observation posts and
a central bunker:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3y0WmONP4E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3y0WmONP4E)

~~~
matthewdrussell
[http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/s/skendleby/](http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/s/skendleby/)
was turned into a datacentre now run by GCI but previously known as
SmartBunker.

Circa 10 years ago I was involved in a project helping transition it from 80s
phone exchange into a modern facility built to a good spec. Getting
connectivity out there was painful and expensive; at one point it was
backhauled wirelessly to Skegness!

~~~
arethuza
Barnton Quarry bunker in Edinburgh (about 4 km west of where I live) is being
renovated and will hopefully be open soon:

[http://www.secretscotland.org.uk/index.php/Secrets/BarntonQu...](http://www.secretscotland.org.uk/index.php/Secrets/BarntonQuarry)

This bunker would have been the Regional Seat of Government for Scotland:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regional_Seat_of_Government](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regional_Seat_of_Government)

Given that its location and purpose wasn't a secret I imagine it would have
been blown to bits in any conflict.

~~~
stevetrewick
I was under the impression that the RSGs were secret until 1963 when an anti
nuke campaign group exposed them?

But then, hey, Britain. We have a load of secrets that aren't technically
secret but we'd rather you didn't know and would take a dim view of you trying
to find out. Especially true during the Cold War (see e.g. Backbone, etc).

~~~
arethuza
Good point - I'm not sure when Barnton stopped being the RSG - I had assumed
it was well after '63.

There was a new RSG type bunker at Cultybraggan near Comrie but, with
impeccable timing, that wasn't completed until 1990!

------
tombrossman
If this kind of thing interests you and you are in the south of England (or
even Brittany in France) you should definitely check out the WW2 German
bunkers in the Channel Islands. They are easy to reach by sea or air,
especially during summer. I'm in Jersey and have access to a few large ones,
contact info is on my profile page. Here is some background info if you are
unfamiliar:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_occupation_of_the_Chann...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_occupation_of_the_Channel_Islands)

We regularly have people visit from all the way up and down Hitler's 'Atlantic
Wall' and they really like the number and condition of the bunkers here.

------
wodahs02
Paris has some crazy catacombs. I think Google Streetview should just go down
and index it. Then there'll be plenty of people doing ghost hunting on their
computer screen.

~~~
lnanek2
GPS doesn't work underground.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
A few WiFi beacons and some inertial guidance, done.

------
petecooper
See also:

[http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk](http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk)

